# pedigrees needing rehoming from Purrs-in-your-hearts



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

There are 40 odd pedigree cats that need rehoming. See this thread:

crosspost from catchat - pedigree madness

Start at the bottom


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Have you got a link to see the cats that need the homes .


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Have emailed one of the Ragdoll Rehome Group's co-ordinators to see if they can get in touch and offer assistance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Just had a lovely chat with the lady! Going to sort out a time to visit. I have a persian already and she is overrun with pedigrees! Looking at adopting another persian! xxx


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadly I can't offer a home but I would love to

My Max (elderly spaniel) can't stand strange adult cats... he still only tolerates Mabel after 9 months and she doesn't come into the house!

Kittens he accepts though simply because they are 'babies' and he is a very maternal boy lol


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I trust you all noticed what the RSPCA wanted to do 

I'd like to see the link to the cats too, it's well and truly buried. There was someone in West Wales offering a home to a deaf cat if she could get it transported. I'd help - not this next week because I have to get a 5000 word essay in or fail my course, but I could certainly do it after that - used to live in West Wales and now live in Huddersfield so at least I know the way!

Liz


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

lizward said:


> I trust you all noticed what the RSPCA wanted to do
> 
> I'd like to see the link to the cats too, it's well and truly buried. There was someone in West Wales offering a home to a deaf cat if she could get it transported. I'd help - not this next week because I have to get a 5000 word essay in or fail my course, but I could certainly do it after that - used to live in West Wales and now live in Huddersfield so at least I know the way!
> 
> Liz


Yes i noticed that too (pts - young healthy vigorous cats!)

Here is a link

Cat Rescue and Rehoming - Cat Rescue, Boldheath, Warrington

I think there is a mobile number to contact at the very bottom thread of the main worker at the charity that has rescued these cats. So if can help with transport or nay other way probably best to ring.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't think they need any rescue help anymore as we were contacted at the UKRCC to help and have heard nothing since so I think they probaly finding homes for them all themselves


----------

